# Fehler beim Kopieren einer Datei !



## firstlord18 (2. April 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe hier eine Dv-Avi datei auf meinem pc, un will sie auf ne andere festplatte rüberkopieren ! Nun kommt immer beim kopieren ein Fehler (dateiname: feldberg.avi): "feldberg kann nicht kopiertwerden, ungültige Ms-Dos funktion" ! Ich weiß einfach nicht,woran das liegt, ich kann die Datei ohne probleme abspielen ! hat jmd ne idee ? gibt es vllt en programm, das des kopiern von so dateien übernimmt ?

  vielen dank
  björn

  p.s.: habe win xp professional!


----------



## firstlord18 (3. April 2005)

weiß niemand antwort ?


----------



## generador (3. April 2005)

willst du die Datei verschieben oder wirklich nur kopieren


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. April 2005)

Zip die Datei mal und versuche sie dann zu kopieren....


----------



## firstlord18 (4. April 2005)

ist mir egal ob verschieben oder kopieren !
 ja, ich habe schonmal versucht sie zu zippen, aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert ! Dann kam der Fehler: Datei Feldberg.avi kann nicht von C:/ gelesen werden !


----------



## IAN (4. April 2005)

Vielleicht ist sie zu groß und der Explorer hat nicht nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher um die Datenmange zu verschieben.
Probier mal ein Kopierprogramm, anstelle des Explorers (xCopy, Rawcopy).
IAN


----------



## gorim (4. April 2005)

Versuch erstmal einen Festplattenscan. Vielleicht sind irgendwelche Einträge, die auf die Datei verweisen, defekt.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## firstlord18 (4. April 2005)

hab mal defragmentiert, geht noch nicht. die datei kann nicht zu groß sein, da ich auch schon 11gb dateien des selben formats kopiert habe, und nur die eine datei nicht geht.....

 wie geht rawcopy?

   ich habe es mal per Start--> Ausführen--> xcopy c:\Feldberg.AVI K:\NSANE\DV-Cam\Feldberg.avi  /C /K
 versucht.es hat nicht gefunzt ! das msdos fenster fragt erst, ob feldberg der dateiname oder der verzeichnisname ist, wenn ich dann sag, der dateiname, dann schließt sich das msdos fenster so ca. nach 3min ohne fehlermneldung etc....


----------



## IAN (4. April 2005)

Ups, rawcopy war falsch.
Ich meinte Unstoppable Copier

http://www.roadkil.net/unstopcp.html

IAN


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (4. April 2005)

@firstlord18:
Bei deiner Anzahl an Beiträgen sollte es Dir schon geläufig sein das wir eine Netiquette haben. Besonders der Absatz 12. sollts Dir zu denken geben. *trommelwirbel*

Du sagtest das Du WXP Pro verwendest. Bei meiner jahrelangen Erfahrung in sachen XP ist mir moch keine Fehlermeldung wie "ungültige Ms-Dos funktion" vom Datei-Explorer gemeldet wurden. Kann es sein das Du einen anderen Dateiexplorer verwendest als den typischen vom WXP?
Am Pfad kann es jedenfalls auch nicht liegen, der ist ja keine 255 Zeichen lang, oder?

Wenn Du winRAR installiert hast, könntest Du ohne Probleme ein Archiv erstellen welches als *Komprimierungsgrad = Speichern* hat und es in mehrer Archive aufsplitten.

//Edit:
Dieser "Unstoppable Copier" ist bestimmt auch ne Variante. Übelst krass! Danke für den Tipp IAN! 

MfG, cosmo


----------



## firstlord18 (4. April 2005)

@Ian: danke ich werde das mal testen !
 edit: funktioniert nicht ! Die Datei wird nur zu paar Prozent kopiert (400MB) !


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. April 2005)

Die Sektoren auf der Festplatte könnten beschädigt sein.
Lass mal Scandisk drüberlaufen.

Ansonsten kenne ich diese Meldung noch vom VCD-Format auf CDs. Die haben soweit ich mich richtig erinnere einen andere Blockgröße und der Explorer kann die Dateien daher nicht kopieren. Aber wenn Du die Daten auf der Festplatte hast, sollte es nicht daran liegen


----------



## firstlord18 (5. April 2005)

danke...nach 2 Durchläufen von Scandisk hat es wieder funktioniert, danke an alle, die versucht haben, zu helfen !


----------

